# SIM 180 vs BMW E31 850 CSI.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Hope that you regular readers are well along with any new readers..........:thumb:

Well I am posting this one up late in terms of UK time but currently Jules and I are having a bit of a break visiting my parents in the US............:thumb:

So while I have a few spare mins before we head out for something to eat, I thought I would get this detail write-up completed as this is quite a nice motor...........:car:

The car in question is a BMW E31 850 CSI in black, while I don't know a great deal about these sorts of motor's I can tell you it's in very good condition, the has just clocked over 100k and looks like it's only done 20k..........:thumb:

Ray the owner had contacted me the week before he was due to attend the BMW Festival at Gaydon, we planned to complete the detail on the Saturday and then the car would be in good shape for the show on the Sunday, trouble was the weather on Saturday didn't look too clever..........

I decided to complete the car at the unit so I could just crack on indoor's without too much trouble so bright and early on Saturday morning the car arrived looking as follows:



















Bit of excessive polish here:




























Very nice Hartage Wheels:




























Tail pipes looking in great condition:



















Interior looking good:























































Check out the Engine Bay:



















Straight from the off for me it was clear that this motor is a bit of a timeless classic, I don't think it looks too old for it's time, I think it still looks great........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

Now as with all my details I had a day to do what I could, this meant I would try and tackle every area within the given time frame, Jules in this instance would be working so I would be flying solo, no problem but with no time to loose onto the detail...........:detailer:

The wheels as you can see from the first pics looked in great condition but as always I wanted to get them off the car, so time to get them off and onto the RimMat, rinsing first:










Then some Megs Wheel Brightner was applied:










This was aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










A Detailer Brush was used on the smaller areas:










Then some AS Tardis was applied to remove some tar spots:










The wheel then looked as follows, some corrosion meant little else could be done:










Then onto the front of the wheel:










Some Megs APC was applied:










A Detailer Brush was used:










And the Mini EZ Wheel Brush for the spokes and wheel bolt holes:



















The wheel was thoroughly rinsed down and then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then applied some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










While each wheel was off I attended to the arches, Passenger Front Arch - Before:










Rinsing:










After:










Passenger Rear Arch - Before:










After:










This process was repeated on the other wheels and arches...........:thumb:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts.

This happened with the weather now taking a turn for the worst and starting to rain, so rinsing first:










The paintwork showed some signs of some protection from AG SRP I believe:










The car was then foamed:










While the foam was dwelling I went around the car with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush attending to some specific areas - Front End:














































Then onto the rear, petrol cap, boot shuts and door shuts:














































Then the car was rinsed and foamed again, then into the wash bucket with a Lambswool Wash Mitt and washed a few panels:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was repeated all over the car and then I rinsed the car:










With the rain still beating down I rolled the car into the unit:










My friends at the unit had been having a bit of a tidy up which worked well for me as it allowed me to lay everything out for the day:



















I then decided to clay the car using some Elite Fine Poly Clay with Megs Last Touch as lube:










After this I then applied some more Megs Last Touch over all the car:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then taped the car up using some 3M 3434 masking tape:










Inspecting the defects on the painwork then became apparent:














































At this point I sent a cheeky picture to Chris_VRS who then replied saying, 'nice motor, good luck on the polishing, those paints are rock solid!!', not what I wanted to hear but safe to say he was correct...........:buffer:

Judging by the defects shown they seemed pretty deep and as I only had a day to do something I needed to make a good enhancement of the paintwork for the show tomorrow............

Working on the bonnet first the defects under the brinkmann looked as follows:










I managed to achieve the following with some Megs 105 on a Megs Polishing Pad, refined with some Megs 205 on a 3M Polishing Pad:



















Granted there were some deeper RDS marks but still a good improvement with the comparison looking as follows - Lower Bonnet not machined:










Upper Bonnet machined:










The Lower Bonnet looked as follows:



















Then on the other half of the bonnet:










50/50:










Fairly happy with this and knowing that I had a lot of car to cover in the time allowed I moved around the car working with this combination, the Passenger Door was looking a little sorry for itself:










Working on half the door:










Then the other half and after some refinement:










As you can see here I had to dig out the 3M Compounding Pad using some 3M Fast Cut Plus with some 3M Ultra Fine.

The boot looked as follows before:




























After:




























I then decided to attend to the lovely exhausts using some Wire Wool, Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth:










Leaving the following results:










With the machining all complete and the tape removed I moved the car outside:










A fair bit of dust and polish residue to removed:










While I rinsed the car I decided to rinse the engine bay:



















The car then looked as follows:










As you can see it was getting dark now and it was still raining so back inside:










I then applied some Megs Last Touch:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Back on the Zaino faithful now, although I could have used Black Fire, so time for an application of Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










This was followed by a Z6 Wipedown:










Then the first of two applications of Z2 via an Applicator Pad with another Z6 Wipedown inbetween:










Then finally a Z8 Wipedown:










Then I attended to the glass using some Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










Internally I used the Wonder Bonnet:










The front windscreen was treated to some Halfords Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad::










All the interior was vacced using Henry, dusted with a Microfibre dusting Mitt and then used the Megs Slide Slock Detail Brush where required before the leather was treated to some Gliptone Leather Cleaner and then Conditioner via Applicator Pads:










Out with the Cotton Wool buds and some Megs APC on some smaller choice areas:



















The wheel arches were dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing:










Tyres were dressed with some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush:










The engine bay was treated with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










And before the final shots I think that someone was trying to tell me something about the Golf GTI:










*The Results:*

*Indoor:*




























































































































































































































































































































As some of you may know the weather was pretty poor on the Saturday so the car was tucked away over night until the morning, ready to be driven down the road to the show............:car:

*Outdoor:*

















































































































































Have to say this was a special motor to work on, not only do you not see many of them about but the condition of the car was excellent especially with the mileage and it's worth pointing out here that this is Ray's daily drive so it's nice to hear of a motor being used.............:thumb:

I think the car was well received on the day at the BMW Festival, granted the paintwork ideally needed more time spent on it but that was not to be the case............:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## Stuart J (Jun 19, 2008)

Those really are nice cars, made when beemers were quality cars

Excellent work as always


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fantastic, always had a soft spot for these:argie: shame they never madea cab version.....

Great work:thumb: any prizes form the show do you know?


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. :thumb:
Still a relevant design.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work, lovely car!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, not seen one of those beasties for ages! Looks a great example too, great work on getting her looking her best :thumb:

Can I ask what the deal is with the Golf in the unit? Track car or something dude?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome....superb work mate, thanks for sharing....brilliant pics


----------



## Deemc (Sep 9, 2008)

Greattt Job on that BMW! 

Good work!


----------



## petrescu (Jul 19, 2010)

Great work as always.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks lovely mate :thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Fair play. Another wicked write up!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, certainly does look good, once again. 

Where is your extension lead from? Also, was Z2 ZFX'd?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work mate, great transformation in such a short time. Hope your'e enjoying your break!!!


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazing car, you don't see one of those too often. Your work is outstanding as already expected. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great simon, especially for only a days work. I see you used non-zfx'd Z2 in two layers - out of interest why? Just to ensure even coverage?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice work on such a lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

spot on bud!


:doubleshomanual too!..now that is rare.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Another fantastic write up, great work once again


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, Massive fan of the 8 series..............:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Really do like reading your write ups baker  bet you wish mrs baker did not have to work and could have given you a hand mind :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

fantastic work as usual m8


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely job, the old beemer looks miles better now!

Can't beat hartge wheels on a beemer! :lol:










:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Fantastic, always had a soft spot for these:argie: shame they never madea cab version.....
> 
> Great work:thumb: any prizes form the show do you know?


I believe they did do a Cabrio prototype but as the 8 Series was known for it's strong chasis they couldn't get the strength back into it from loosing the roof.............

I also believe they made a M8 but only as a Prototype............:car:

As for any prizes as the show, not that I know of.........:thumb:



Idlewillkill said:


> Wow, not seen one of those beasties for ages! Looks a great example too, great work on getting her looking her best :thumb:
> 
> Can I ask what the deal is with the Golf in the unit? Track car or something dude?


The Golf is my mates track day car but I don't think it's being used too much at the minute.............



mattastra said:


> Yep, certainly does look good, once again.
> 
> Where is your extension lead from? Also, was Z2 ZFX'd?


Extension lead was from Halfords, and the Z2 was just as it comes, don't use the ZFX too often to be honest...........



slrestoration said:


> Nice work mate, great transformation in such a short time. Hope your'e enjoying your break!!!


Thanks mate and we sure are, just heading off down to Florida now for a week.............:car::wave:



alan_mcc said:


> Looks great simon, especially for only a days work. I see you used non-zfx'd Z2 in two layers - out of interest why? Just to ensure even coverage?


Two layers ensures even coverage and as with many products the more layers you build up the longer the protection and depth of finish...........:thumb:



Chris_VRS said:


> spot on bud!
> 
> :doubleshomanual too!..now that is rare.


I guess you would know mate, have to say I would happliy drive around in one of these........:thumb:



Razzzle said:


> Really do like reading your write ups baker  bet you wish mrs baker did not have to work and could have given you a hand mind :thumb:
> 
> Daz.


Glad you like the threads mate, just nice and simple like me and the Mrs, would have loved to have had here there with me, I would have got home earlier..............



The Cueball said:


> Lovely job, the old beemer looks miles better now!
> 
> Can't beat hartge wheels on a beemer! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Nice wheels mate, not really heard of them before but they do look the part.........:thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for an excellent read!!

Great result and a beautiful car!!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Quality write up and motor.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great job on a lovely car. That's when BMW were making stylish cars, as opposed to now!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Wonderful job. 

I think it was 1997 when the 8 series stopped being cool, but this looks so much better, I want to own it! Just reading up, and it appears the CSi had a different bodykit, plus those Hartge wheels play their part. You don’t happen to know what size wheels/tyres those are? And any suspension mods?


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Oooooooooooo, shiney :thumb: Like it!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Wonderful job.
> 
> I think it was 1997 when the 8 series stopped being cool, but this looks so much better, I want to own it! Just reading up, and it appears the CSi had a different bodykit, plus those Hartge wheels play their part. You don't happen to know what size wheels/tyres those are? And any suspension mods?


I know they were 19's but didn't pay too much attention to the tyre size I'm afraid.....


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice job si.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Great work again mate! :thumb: Is the unit you use over Stratford way? 
Hope you're having a good holiday!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sim L said:


> Great work again mate! :thumb: Is the unit you use over Stratford way?
> Hope you're having a good holiday!


Sort of but not really........


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

nice 90s porn


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

nice detail

i really like the last of the 8's with the m tech kit - they look even better with the m double spoke wheels though

they still fetch good money here in Aus


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

A stunning job as ever Si, and on a stunning motor

I always enjoy reading your write-ups, and this one was no different. Being a Beemer you had your work cut out on the correction, but you have done an amazing job as always. Are you sure you don't want to do this full-time!? You obviously have a talent for it fella.:thumb:

That car still looks amazing, the shape has aged well. BMW generally have managed to create shapes that age well for years now. There are certain cars that don't age well from the beginning, take the last two generations of Nissan Micra!

Well done chap

*All the Best
Chris*


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Something missing that makes it not such a good write up this time :lol: :thumb:

Dont do it again :wall:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> A stunning job as ever Si, and on a stunning motor
> 
> I always enjoy reading your write-ups, and this one was no different. Being a Beemer you had your work cut out on the correction, but you have done an amazing job as always. Are you sure you don't want to do this full-time!? You obviously have a talent for it fella.:thumb:
> 
> ...


I will leave the full time exploits to the Pros mate, would love more time on some cars, including this one but for me it's just not possible.....

Still plenty to learn......:thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> Something missing that makes it not such a good write up this time :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Dont do it again :wall:


You had better not read the next thread then Robbie......:lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great work there mate:thumb: I've been after an 840 for while now great cars


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work fella... do you do this for a living (always wondered)....

also, the paint look a bit flat and dull in some of the "correction pictures". not sure if it's the monitor or the paint itself


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> nice work fella... do you do this for a living (always wondered)....
> 
> also, the paint look a bit flat and dull in some of the "correction pictures". not sure if it's the monitor or the paint itself


Nope this is just a bit if a hobby for me, enjoy my day job too much......

The paintwork was pretty dull but as I only could enhance it there was a lot of RDS marks left over, not sure on the colour.......certainly looked a lot better at the end but appreciate my camera skills may not be up too much.......


----------

